# Koh_'s picture thread



## Koh_ (Jan 28, 2009)

hello. i would like to share some of my pet pics!




















MF p.regalis 6"





female p.metallica 4.5"-5"















 MF b.boehmi 5.5"





 female not sure what this is. should be either l.parahybana or l.difficilis..4.5" . this one is my first T since i moved to canada from my country. i bought her in local petshop . guess what? i paid 100 for this. it was like 0.5" . because i had no idea where to buy Ts! and i was not able to speak enlglish much..maybe the only idiom i knew was how r u and hello? lol


----------



## olablane (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent pictures of beautiful spiders!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## samthebugman (Jan 29, 2009)

About time buddy!  Spiders are looking GREAT!

The last pic looks like it is a L.difficilis


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning pics! and beautiful spiders!


----------



## Jojos (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi!

I agree with everybody. Nice beautiful specimens and nice pics!:clap: 

Regards,


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks guys.  here are showing more pics!
thanks again





 mature male Paraphysa scrofa 





 immature male b.auratum





MF Citharischius crawshayi 





 immature male t.blondi





 Megaphobema robustum 





 MF p.pulcher





MF N.vulpinus 





 p.regalis sling





 MF Chilobrachys huahini 





MF P.regalis 





MF p.murinus





MM p.murinus





mating!















MF Heteroscodra maculata 





 0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum 





1.0 immature male Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Jojos (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful!:clap:  Love the p.murinus! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 29, 2009)

haha thanks but i've done it long long times  ago.. and sold most of the slings eventually..


----------



## olablane (Jan 29, 2009)

You have some really nice bugs!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 30, 2009)

samthebugman said:


> About time buddy!  Spiders are looking GREAT!
> 
> The last pic looks like it is a L.difficilis


hi sam.
yeah thanks for helping me out


----------



## Jojos (Jan 30, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> haha thanks but i've done it long long times  ago.. and sold most of the slings eventually..


I see so those are not recent pics? I thought it was new pics...  They're still beautiful. I've got a p.murinus and I like it alot. Even if it's a itsy bitsy sling


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 31, 2009)

some of the pics were taken recently. and some are not. 
yeah p.murinus r awesome as everyone knows. 
thanks!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 31, 2009)

more pics 






MF N.vulpinus..






MF. a.geniculata






MF B.smithi











MF B.boehmei






young female p.metallica






MF P.regalis


----------



## Jojos (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice!  I love the metallica. It's really awesome but here in Canada, it's a little bit too expensive for me. I'll have to admire yours!


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 1, 2009)

i'd like to show u guys some of my scorpions too 









































these h.spadix were my first scoprions in canada. i was just so much happy.
this pic was taken 2yrs ago.. 






holding hands! 


thanks guys


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice collection 
Nice pictures as well.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks chris!

btw, my female x.immanis freshly molted last night. 











and..

my precious daughter maria!


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful Doggy! Awe. So cute.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 16, 2009)

hope u guys like it!

















                                young female p.pederseni


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 16, 2009)

wow bro!! im drooling over that X.immanis and P.metallica on my GET LIST for sure,where did you get yours from??:drool:


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks irishknight. yeah both are great species, but as you know, immanis are bit slow growers though. i got immanis from tarantulacanada a long time ago. and metallica from a good friend. 
thanks again


----------



## Dom (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice collection and pics Koh!!


----------



## GiX (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice collection, excellent pictures:clap:


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks all! i've also seen some of your scorpions. i really like your h.jayakari. really wanted to get one but never had any change to get one..


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 28, 2009)

my big female a.genicula just molted last night..ill measure how big she is now..lol 






















thanks!


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 3, 2009)

more pics.


















thanks!


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice X Immanis. I love this sp. Great pics as well.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice X. immanis 
Amazing species


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys! yeah immanis is one of the best beauties.However, im thinking of getting rid of her cause recently i kinda feel like i don't like all burrowers .Maybe that's why i got rid of all burrowing species except this immanis..


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 4, 2009)

*two of my  female t.falconensis surprised me today !*

i found little babies on their's moms back today .
there are 2 females and they gave birth at the same day . 


1st mom







2nd mom


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 31, 2009)

haven't posted any for a while. 
but i don;t have my camera at the moment so i used my old one.
hope all you like these pics!
thanks






p.fortis 







p.metallica.
didn't wanna disturb her but she got mad eventually. 











p.miranada.
few days after molt







a young b.vagans







my little g.rosea(rcf) . 







t.okerti 
crazy hair kicker!







a.avic 
the pic was taken a while ago.she is real beauty!







t.serrulatus . 
just cannot wait she gives me a healthy brood.

thanks!


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 4, 2009)

more pics! 






0.1 p.ornata







0.1 p.metallica







0.0.1 p.subfusca 
this little thing just molted. 







0.1 p.fortis







0.1 a.avic(i believe it's a.avic..)







0.1 c.cyaneopubescens frelshly molted!







0.0.1 t.okerti



thanks!


----------



## Dali (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pics ,awesome your P.metallica!


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Dali! 
yeah she is awesome  i need to find a male soon as she molts this time.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

Your collection is awesome.  I have a GBB that is the same size as yours.  I love your bicoloratum too.  Your pics are fantastic.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks biomarine! 
i've read the things you wrote how you take pics. that's so nice!
im a fan of your pics


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 12, 2009)

found this last night. 
i've been waiting this for about an year..i was feeling the mom was gonna die very soon!  :worship:


----------



## moose35 (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful P. fortis 


   moose


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Moose.
she is gorgeous!


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 14, 2009)

new addition!
i'd been looking for this for a long time in canada. finally, i got it 





thanks to tcanada


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 6, 2009)

haven't posted any for a while!






0.1 Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 6, 2009)

my beardie dragon . still young


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 7, 2009)

0.1 p.rufilata







young female  a.fasciculata


----------



## Anthony Straus (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice shots Koh


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 8, 2009)

anthonystraus said:


> Nice shots Koh


Thanks !!! 
hey i would like to see your collections too including your scorpion collections.
post some pics plz if you can!


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 10, 2009)

tityus magnimanus5?6th instar


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 10, 2009)

mad p.murinus


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 11, 2009)

a female Phidippus audax .


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 17, 2009)

*p.ornata*

0.1 p.ornata 
still young..


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice photo of the jumper  Cool P. antinous too! Really like the black pamphos  

Also that B. boehmei is stunning  Mine is fat and grumpy 

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 17, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Very nice photo of the jumper  Cool P. antinous too! Really like the black pamphos
> 
> Also that B. boehmei is stunning  Mine is fat and grumpy
> 
> ...


Thanks Pato!!! the jumper pic was taken by 18-55 reversed rense. i need more practice to get used to that though.. it cannot be done with AF . just MF..
wish i had better skills & lense. 
Pato, man your pics always impressed me. so please keep updating!

here is another pic of the jumper.
i think this one is bit cuter lol


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 18, 2009)

Cheers Koh! Indeed another great jumper pic  Never tried doing that with that lenses.

Some recent pics I took:











































a cute widow hehe


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 18, 2009)

ah...pato. 
as always, your pics are great.just awesome.again, great!!!
my pics compared to your pics are just nothing. really nothing.
anyway, thanks for sharing those pics 

btw, what species are those nymphs from?


----------



## ORO (Jul 18, 2009)

^ great pics, was the reverse rings expensive? to use the lens backwards


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 18, 2009)

ORO said:


> ^ great pics, was the reverse rings expensive? to use the lens backwards


Hi ORO! thanks for the comment.
well, i should've bought a revese ring but i just used the lense backwards without a reverse ring. i've looked for them on ebay but they were ok price i think. i might get one later or buy a raynox dcr-250 super macro conversion lense. 
Actually i'd like to get a really good macro lense but i think i'd better not spend that much money on that for now as im still so beginner and need much more practice and experiences with my 18-55mm lense.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 19, 2009)

the pic above the widow is p. nigricolor right?

awesome specimen. how long ago did it molt?

very good collection you've got going on there.

        moose


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 19, 2009)

You take great pictures and you have alot of nice bugs.


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 19, 2009)

come on guys.
To my shame but i must confess that those pics are not mine. see the user name. it's Pato's. 
Pato takes great pics .  
wish i could took that much good quality pics.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for your comment... you have a nice gallery too


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2009)

Immortal said:


> Thanks for your comment... you have a nice gallery too


Thanks immortal!
 im looking forward to seeing more pics of your collections .


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2009)

p.metallica


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2009)

0.1 avic laeta


----------



## seanbond (Aug 2, 2009)

vury nice looking kollect dude!!!!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 3, 2009)

:worship:                                                                         .


----------



## jani taler (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, awesome pics and amazing T`s and scorpions :worship:


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys 

my b.emilia finally molted and started showing some paint colors .
he/she is still small size though. cannot wait it gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 12, 2009)

Very cute emilia Koh!


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 15, 2009)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Very cute emilia Koh!


thanks Tiogawhite. !


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 15, 2009)

freshly molted p.murinus RCF. from my eggsack last year..

about 3"


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 15, 2009)

very young h.mac in disguise  . also from my eggsack last year..


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 17, 2009)

one of my baby t.serrulatus molted to 3rd instar last night.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 17, 2009)

baby p.audax. 2nd instar.
they are SO tiny.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 17, 2009)

p.antinous finally molted last week. 
i think it's male.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 26, 2009)

update






post molt b.emilia . still little bugger lol







g.rosea rcf female . such a beautiful girl .






juvi female t.okerti​


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 26, 2009)

little baby versi from my eggsac this yr.​


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love your pics but my favorite are always the t's.  Nice work as always.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks alot biomarine!!!


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 25, 2009)

new pics 






a.versi
beautiful blue ! personally i like them alot more when they are young.


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 25, 2009)

freshly molted


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

Great T's man.. Love the scorps too..


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 25, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Great T's man.. Love the scorps too..


thanks rednecklivin!!!


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 27, 2009)

MF g.rosea rcf


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 28, 2009)

You picked up the colors in your rosea perfect.  Nice shot.


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 22, 2009)

found a nice clutch today from one of my female b.jacksonis.


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 22, 2009)

new addition!
a p.irminia sling


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooh jacksoni scorplings, congrats Koh! Let us know if you plan on selling some of those bad boys (or girls) once shipping season starts up again  

Cassandra


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 23, 2009)

What a lovely Irminia! You have excellent taste in tarantulas!


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 23, 2009)

your pics are AMAZING! I had to start from the beginning after I saw the last few here. And I dont care for scorps, but MAN you take some great pics!


----------



## ¥AMEON (Nov 25, 2009)

*Amazing!*

Very nice pictures indeed ... you sure capture the beauty 
of theese T's and Scorp's .. well done i say!!


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the good comments guys!


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 26, 2009)

Beyonnnd amazing pictures. You truly make every single image "pop"... wonderful pictures and beautiful Ts (and scorpions, bearded dragon, other spiders, and dog! )


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks MissChelly


here is a couple more pics taken today.

a immature female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.
.  the last pic before i let her go today...





shes real beauty.


Thrixopelma okerti molted last week.


----------



## moose35 (Nov 28, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> Thrixopelma okerti molted last week.


beautiful spider....nice pics also



        moose


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Lovely Ts.. Your Thrixopelma okerti is just gorgeous! *


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 28, 2009)

Ditto Moose and Teal's comments about the T. ockerti.  Very nice!


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks all.
yeah T. ockerti is such a nice lookingspider. 
they deserve to get more attention in my opinion!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree.
They are vey underated.
Fresh from a molt, they are quite the lookers


----------



## Koh_ (Dec 20, 2009)

MF p.metallica







Freshly molted juvi b.emilia


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 3, 2010)

molted last week .female p.ornata 











and 

female a.avic.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 3, 2010)

wow koh! nice pictures! what kinda of set up do you have?

and also i hate to ask, but what do you mean you "let your GBB go?"


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks alot for the good comment codykrr! 
i used canon xsi with kit lense(18-55)  and just got canon 100mm macro.
but i REALLY need to learn better skill to take better pics now. i wish i could take good pics like you do!
Happy new yr


----------



## codykrr (Jan 3, 2010)

man, your pictures blow mine out of the water!  

also good luck with that macro lens!  ive been dying to get a 105mm nikkor for a year now. just dont have 900 us dollars for it.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pictures, Koh!! That female ornata is stunning.

Cass


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah before i decided to buy canon, i was thinking of getting one of good cameras and lense from Nikon but figured out the nikon 105mm is totally out of what i could afford. so i went for canon! 
my canon 100mm i just got is a used one. 
thanks again!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 4, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Great pictures, Koh!! That female ornata is stunning.
> 
> Cass


Thanks Cassandra!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 4, 2010)

MM b.jacksoni






h.maculata (one from my eggsac last year)


----------



## codykrr (Jan 4, 2010)

wow man! very nice!

and yeah now that i look back at it, i should have just bought a cannon to begin with. they have just as good qaulity, and there lenses are way cheaper!


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 7, 2010)

immature female t.blondi.






young b.emilia


----------



## Ariel (Jan 7, 2010)

Great shots. the T. blondi and the B. emilia are just gorgeous :clap:


----------



## crawltech (Jan 7, 2010)

killer pics!...i love that rcf rosie a couple pages back!...bin lookin for one for a bit now........nice little juvie h. mac aswell!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not the biggest blondi fan but that shot is superb.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice P.ornata girl you have there. I don't think my female will be laying.


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks all! 




Spyder 1.0 said:


> Nice P.ornata girl you have there. I don't think my female will be laying.


ah..no ..but why do you think like that?


----------



## Teal (Jan 9, 2010)

*Beautiful! The B. emilia is just lovely *


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 19, 2010)

*p.irminia*

unsexed p.irminia i got from Spyder in the last expo molted a few days ago.
cannot wait til it gets real black colors.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 19, 2010)

*0.1 a.bicolor*

took maybe a month ago but was too lazy to post it here.lol
there are too many favorite scorpions but i have to say a.bicolor is the best one ever. the best looking creature on the earth to me. 






still looking for a MM.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 19, 2010)

sweet pics koh!


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks BCscorp.  you should put some pics of ur animals too  i would like to see them.


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 28, 2010)

Great pictures Koh.. I'm using the same lense that u're using


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 28, 2010)

haha.. you just made me cry. i need more practice then!


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 6, 2010)

unsexed chaetopelma olivaceum







juvenile female(i believe)  p.ultramarinus


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 14, 2010)

MF p.regalis












t.ockerti


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 14, 2010)

Is your regalis gravid, Koh? If not, she's sure got a healthy appetite  She's also very beautiful.

Great pictures, as always.

Cass


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 14, 2010)

shes not gravid.  yeah she is veryhealthy female . 
Thanks for the comment Cassandra!


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 14, 2010)

Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 20, 2010)

took few months ago..but just wanted to share this interesting scene. b.jacksoni 2nd instars.


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 20, 2010)

nice pics koh!
the blue really is nice on the L. violaceopes


----------



## codykrr (Mar 21, 2010)

love the picture of the L. violaceopes!  vry nice.

i wish i saw mine more often.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

2nd instar Tityus sp. (pretty much magnimanus or something else.) eating a tiny b.dubia.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

c.elegans. still micro sling! cannot wait til it gets bit bigger. but at least he/she's started showing its colors now.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry for the high iso.  
anyway here is a freshly molted a.versicolor from my sac last yr. hope it's female..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics.  I especially like the ockerti and violaceopes.  

Keep em coming.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

my big lovely girl






and  blue girl.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

such a good boy
lol


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics.  I especially like the ockerti and violaceopes.
> 
> Keep em coming.


Thanks man! 
t.ockerti is awesome! if you don't have one, you should get one someday. i cannot wait mine gets bigger size showing truly greenish color.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome collection you got... great shots as well... btw i agree those T ockerti are great... im actually picking up a pair at the next expo... and your L violaceopes is stunning....


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*I Enjoyed the Tityus Pix {Oogah-Boogah}*

Up close & personal {w/ the roach 2} - Jason


----------



## codykrr (Mar 29, 2010)

i cant wait. ill e getting a 4 to 5 inch female T. ockerti tuesday!  ill post pics as soon as she arrives.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! really appreciate it.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

look at those women, very nice!


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 9, 2010)

b.jacksoni  babies molted into 2nd instar. 






unsexed p.metallica






h.maculata


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 29, 2010)

_Avicularia sp. _











_Lampropelma violaceopes_







and Maria


----------



## Koh_ (May 16, 2010)

finally made a diffuser...then i took some shots.

chaetopelma olivaceum .i hope this one is female.i've been raising it since it was  tiny. In my care, these spiders are one of the slowest growers .







juvi p.ultramarinus


----------



## codykrr (May 17, 2010)

nice pictures Koh!

how big is your P. metallica?


----------



## mario13 (May 17, 2010)

nice shots! what kind of camera, lens?


----------



## Koh_ (May 17, 2010)

codykrr said:


> nice pictures Koh!
> 
> how big is your P. metallica?


Thanks Cody!
the one in the pic above is about 2.5"-3". the other one in the last pages is 
5"+ mature female.


----------



## Koh_ (May 17, 2010)

mario13 said:


> nice shots! what kind of camera, lens?


Thanks alot Mario.
I'm using canon xsi with 100mm 2.8 macro(just got the lense not so long ago) and a kit lense, but i can't use these lenses as good as they can be.  i need to learn alot.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 17, 2010)

Koh, if you wanted to give my your P. ultrimarinus, I certainly wouldn't be opposed, haha 

Great collection and photos as always. 

Cass


----------



## codykrr (May 17, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> Thanks Cody!
> the one in the pic above is about 2.5"-3". the other one in the last pages is
> 5"+ mature female.


just from the dorsal stripe that one looks female to me too. but a ventral shot could confirm that.

and dont beat yourself up. you pictures are amazing.   one day ill eventually fork the 900 bucks for a macro lens...


----------



## Terry D (May 17, 2010)

Koh, You've got an amazing collection. The photography is crazy-sick as well. Lots of monster terrestrials :drool:. The pic of the big female ornata is outstanding! Btw, just curious- how big are the genic and tripepii now? Mine have a loooong way to go to catch up. Thanks for an evening fix. 

Terry


----------



## Koh_ (May 17, 2010)

Cass, you should get one ! yes, ultramarinus is the best looking one among genus pampho in my opinion.  its worth.

Cody, so you've decided to keep going for Nikon then!cannot wait to see some pics when you get one. Thanks alot.

Terry D, Thanks alot for the good comments about my humble pics. appreciate it. both genic and tripepii were already matured. Unfortunately, both are not on me now. I'm not sure who has the genic but she was really really big girl. and my good friend has the n.tripepii now that ate a mature male right away.


----------



## codykrr (May 17, 2010)

Haha yes, unfortunately im stuck with the D80 untill i can afford a cannon.

i love my Nikon, just not the lens prices?


----------



## ribonzz (May 18, 2010)

Hey! your p.regalis is so big ! mine s only 4.6"
what did you feed 'em?

and your h.spadix is so cool !


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 19, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Haha yes, unfortunately im stuck with the D80 untill i can afford a cannon.
> 
> i love my Nikon, just not the lens prices?


haha canon is good enough for me.


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 19, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> Hey! your p.regalis is so big ! mine s only 4.6"
> what did you feed 'em?
> 
> and your h.spadix is so cool !


Thanks!
the bigger p.regalis is very BIG.! 
roughly 7-8" i think.
i only fed crickets mostly.


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 19, 2010)

some pics i took a while ago.. my DIY diffuser is broken now. so i might make a new one soon! 

unsexed p.irminia i got from SPYDER last yr(?)
finally starts to show nice black color






unsexed g.rosea RCF 
super slow grower..






my lovely p.metallica .freshly molted. i think its a female. finally showing adult color!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the shot of that l. violaceopes.  Def. need to get that sp. back in my collection.


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 19, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I love the shot of that l. violaceopes.  Def. need to get that sp. back in my collection.


Thanks alot Protectyaaaneck!
they are real beauties but unfortunately im sending her to someone soon.
i decided to keep only small ones i have except my favorites.thanks again


----------



## VinceG (Jun 19, 2010)

Really nice pictures! 
Do you see your L.Vialoceopes often or it just stays in his burrow?


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 19, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Really nice pictures!
> Do you see your L.Vialoceopes often or it just stays in his burrow?


Hi Vince89

Mine doesnt really burrow actually.  
she is more like arboreal . 
Thanks alot!


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 19, 2010)

sweet pics man!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 22, 2010)

Love your picture thread man!
Very nice Ts and amazing pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm surprised everytime I see one of my kids. They grow up so fast :]

I hope you are enjoying her


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## Koh_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Cyriocosmus elegans sold as female
i just started loving this genus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow buty  Nice shot Koh


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice elegans Koh. She's looking like a chunker.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice shot!  I really need to get a few of these!


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 26, 2010)

nice pic Koh...C. elegans is a great looking species


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 9, 2010)

young female _p.metallica_
took the last shot before i actually sent her to a better owner.

she's a real beauty.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 9, 2010)

p.irminia


----------



## ocean/blue (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice T's, sorry about the metallica.


----------



## spiderladyaaa (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW!!!! awesome beautiful pictures !!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing spiders and pictures koh! I belive Hobo will take care good for that P. metallica.


----------



## Fred (Sep 13, 2010)

awesome pictures koh!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks alot guys
appreciate it!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 14, 2010)

_Chaetopelma olivaceum _(likely female)


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 14, 2010)

A.versicolor juvi


----------



## Hobo (Sep 14, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Amazing spiders and pictures koh! I belive Hobo will take care good for that P. metallica.


I will certainly try my best! I've got some big shoes to fill (which is funny considering the pic of the molt and the box she was shipped in!)




Anyway, Koh, Great pics!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 15, 2010)

Koh great shots!!! as always!!!! 
It went to Hobo.... ohh nice!!!
I can see it now... by next year... ill be getting some  P. metallica slings.... 

Peace Bro...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 16, 2010)

AWesome shots, what kind of cam are you using?


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys. appreciate it alot 

P.Novak, im using canon xsi(450d)


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 22, 2010)

juvi unsexed b.vagans







finally molted p.ultramarinus! ill post better pic next time. i cant really bother her now


----------



## codykrr (Sep 22, 2010)

Gorgeous p.ultramarinus!  Nice shot.:clap:

How big is she now?


----------

